# Couple New Toys



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Pickens are slim, all I could manage to kick out of the wood work this weekend was a 30/40
Krag, sporterized and a Hammerless IJ 32 with Pearl grips. Just enough to take the edge off
S&W withdrawal.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

To bad not full sized Krag!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

shot1buck said:


> To bad not full sized Krag!


To bad it's not a issue Krag carbine, they are going for top dollar.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 264371
> Pickens are slim, all I could manage to kick out of the wood work this weekend was a 30/40
> Krag, sporterized and a Hammerless IJ 32 with Pearl grips. Just enough to take the edge off
> S&W withdrawal.


Nice little Krag.I bet you will fall in love with it first time you take it to a range.. Especially with light loads of light Gas Check cast bullets. I dot mean to be out of line, but use caution first time with factory loads.














I don't know about yours, but I have a carbine and it is the most comfortable rifle I have ever held to my shoulder. Look at the target and when you shoulder the rifle it is right on target. I have only had a couple other rifles out of more than I can remember that was confy like that. One a 92 Winchester, and a Quality Hardware M1 Carb.. Below is a 1898 Krag Carbine that has passed down through my family for over 100 years. Originally owned by my great grandfather he passed around 1910 so I think this is mostly orig. Defiantly not for sale. But like all my other guns ing to have to pick a family member to leave it to that I think will appreciate it..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have had several Krags. Last good one was a PI Short Rifle, all original. Collectors snapped it up.
There are quite a few of them out there. They were bought from old DMC years ago. Trick is to
find ones before Bubba does. 
I have had other 30/40s, Remington Rolling Blocks, Win 1895 and Ruger #3. Have loaded for them
for years. I have several hundred brass and boxes of factory ammo. I bought a ton of 1905 GI
ammo, Frankfort Arsenal dirt cheap a few years back. The reason it was so cheap was that it was
no good. I bought it just to salvage the bullets. That's my plinking bullets for 30/40s. I have molds
for several 30cal bullets but never bothered with them. Anyway said Krag is on its way to Texas.


----------



## Adsthelion (18 d ago)

I noticed that you have several threads regarding Kesha I was wondering if you tell me what mine might be worth it’s says something in danish or whatever on the side but it also says that it’s a model m89 my buddy looked up the number on it which is 25766 and he said that it was made in 1892 there is a little brass cap on the stock that looks like the end of a bullet that says 45-70 on it.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I cringe whenever I hear the word "sporterized" while talk about any rifle, especially surplus rifles. Ive seen some insane things done to m1 carbines and 03s, made me want to cry.


----------

